
How terrorists use encryption - denzil_correa
https://www.ctc.usma.edu/posts/how-terrorists-use-encryption
======
TheIronYuppie
I really dislike this headline - though it's true. It implies that terrorists
& encryption are somehow related. It _is_ true that terrorists use encryption,
but it's a little like "how terrorists acquire weapons" \- yes, terrorists
acquire weapons, but there are plenty of legal reasons for non-terrorists to
acquire weapons.

That said, I am curious about the subject, so I suppose the headline was
effective for me.

------
venomsnake
TL:DR - somewhat naively and poorly.

